# Do the Kings have too MUCH talent?



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

I'm looking at the Kings roster, and I just don't see how Adelman can split up the minutes. Here it is.

1) Mike Bibby - PG
2) Doug Christie - SG
3) Keon Clark - PF/C
4) Mateen Cleaves - PG
5) Vlade Divac - C
6) Lawrence Funderburke - PF
7) Bobby Jackson - PG/SG
8) Jim Jackson - SG/SF
9) Damon Jones - PG
10) Scot Pollard - PF/C
11) Brent Price - PG
12) Peja Stojakovic - SF
13) Hedo Turkoglu - SG/SF
14) Gerald Wallace - SG/SF
15) Chris Webber - PF

Basically, since the Kings have acquired Clark, Jackson (Jim), and Jones they are even 3 deeper, which I think is becoming counter-productive. Now the Kings are a full 12 deep. And when Scot Pollard returns, who's going to be the 13th man? Lawrence Funderburke? Damon Jones? You're telling me Lawrence Funderburke and Damon Jones aren't even good enough to be 12th men?

So, my question is, do the Kings simply have too much talent for their own good? I really wish robyg were here; he'd be able to cook up some 3 for 1 deal to clear out some guys or something.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> So, my question is, do the Kings simply have too much talent for their own good? I really wish robyg were here; he'd be able to cook up some 3 for 1 deal to clear out some guys or something.


Yes, of course they do.

You can't go 1 to 12 with that kind of deep talent without dissension...just ask the Portland Trail Blazers of 1999 to 2001, and the Lakers of 1997-1998...both teams were very deep and went nowhere, because everyone wanted many more minutes.

That is what is going to happen to Sacramento, unless everyone is willing to sacrifice for the team...and sit on the bench much more than they would anywhere else in the league.

You guys have a PG controversy all of a sudden...and why? Because you have two starting point guards on the same team. It will never work, and never last.

In this day and age, it is best to build around two to three superstars. The Lakers have shown how that succeeds...up until a point...that point being, when the rest of the scrubs get too old to move up and down the floor, then real problems abound.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Bobby Jackson and Mike Bibby will play a lot together, much like they did against the Spurs.


----------



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

There is a slight problem but unlike the Portland Trailblazers the Kings look at a players attitude before signing him. The Blazers had a bunch of starters and former all-star players on their team, most of the guys on the kings have come off the bench for basically their whole career so they know their role (Clark, Pollard, Jackson, Jones). They kings always seem to have one of the most cohesive units out on the floor and with their vetern leadership they'll be allright.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

From what I read, mostly Divac comments, it seems like the Blazers are different then the Kings, in the way the Kings are a family. And a real family, when they have parties, their kids, wives and relatives are there... must be big gatherings. They do these year round, watch tv together before games, and show such great bonds. Rooting for a teammate is like rooting for a brother I suppose. No offense Ron, but Madsen is rooting while he knows he is not capable of starting for alot of teams out there. These guys are rooting even though they could.

-Petey


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

I don't see any problem there. Damon Jones is a great player, but he'll understand that he's playing for the Kings, and not Grizzlies anymore. I think he'll be okay with less minutes. There's nothing wrong with less play time as long as you get the championship rings.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Let me say this. 

Damon Jones will go to the bench and like it. The guy is honestly blessed to even be in the league. He will be put on IR with Cleaves.

Funderburke will go back to not playing.

Wallace will have his minutes cut as well.

The rotation will be ten deep.

C- Divac/Pollard
PF- Webber/Clark
SF- Stojakovic/J.Jackson
SG- Christie/Turkoglu
PG- Bibby/B. Jackson

But next year I know Jim Jackson will be gone and so will Damon Jones and I think Turkoglu will be traded, because they have Gerald Wallace waiting. Either Turkoglu or Christie IMO. But I could be wrong.

The Kings have a Catch-22, but if they keep winning big they should have no problem getting people minutes.


----------



## Miscellaneous J (Sep 10, 2002)

They'd be fine if Adelman played ten guys—I mean, if you've got ten good players, play 'em and smile; no one else has that many—but he won't do it. He's an eight-man man to the end. I hate that.

It's ruined Cleaves's career already—and who'd they dump to get him? Barry or Corliss, right? Petrie was smoking Jerry Krause's crack that day, I guess. 

And Wallace is way too good to sit rotting next to the towelboys, but so are Hedo and JJ, so he doesn't play, either.

Can they trade Adelman for Nelson or Saunders? (<— kidding)

This season, I think they'll all stick with it and hope for a ring. Only Wallace seems annoyed not to be playing.

In the summer, maybe Hedo + bench filler to ???? (maybe the Nets, since Hedo's more popular in Jersey than all today's Nets put together) for one good, sub-All-Star SG + salary trash.

And a few teams should make a play for Wallace, too—if they still remember how well he was playing until JJ showed up.


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Do the Kings have too MUCH talent?*



> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, of course they do.
> ...


I don't think a team can ever have too much talent. When people say "too many good players", what they usually mean is "too many egos." And there is a distinctive difference between the two. 

And I don't believe there is ONE set way to win a championship. I don't think you HAVE to have two superstars, or you CAN'T HAVE too deep a team, or you have to do this or that. People used to say you HAVE to have a superstar center. Then the Piston came along and ooops, theory down the toilet. Then people say you have to have a superstar point guard or center. Then MJ came along and, ooops, theory down the toilet again. Every championship team is different, y'all. The point is, DON'T boxed yourself into thinking that Phil's way is the ONLY way. 

You can take Phil Jackson's approach, or you can take Adelman's approach - build a team around a group of talented players and convince them to suppress their egos for the good of the team - to sacrifice individual stats for team glory. Working with a talented team is Adelman's strength. His Trailblazers from the 90s were loaded and never had ego problem. 

As for the point guard controversy; heck, Kenny Smith and Sam Cassell were on the same Rockets team. They won two in a row didn't they? Steve Young backed up Joe Montana for what seemed like ages. Worked out pretty damn good for the 9ners. Far from being a minus -- when you have two outstanding "team organizer" type players on your team, history shown that it typically gives that team one heck of an edge. 

Bottom line: Thunderburke, Mateen, and Jones are team players, perennial bench warmers, and won't complain if they don't play at all from here on forward. Wallace should play more but he's still young. He'll get PT down the line and he knows it. Bobby Jackson is the Steve Young of basketball, whether he starts or not, as long as there's Ws he's happy. The only controversy is Jim Jackson and Hedo. And I always suspect that JJ's primary role on this team is to push Hedo and I think Hedo will eventually win the job back from JJ. But it'll be interesting to see how it plays out.


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Do the Kings have too MUCH talent?*



> Originally posted by <b>beb0p</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think a team can ever have too much talent. When people say "too many good players", what they usually mean is "too many egos." And there is a distinctive difference between the two.
> ...



Good Post!


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Do the Kings have too MUCH talent?*



> Originally posted by <b>hOnDo</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Good Post!


I agree. Come by here more often, bebop.


----------

